# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Create Your Own 3D Printable Lithophone With Free Online Tool

## Brian_Krassenstein

Lithopanes are becoming increasingly popular, if the 4,600+ results on Thingiverse are any indication. They also have just gotten much easier to create. A new web-based app from 3D Printing Rocks! allows for you to create a lithopane STL file from your own photo... all in just 3 seconds! If you use Chrome, Firefox, or IE 10+, you can easily and quickly drag a photo of your choice into the bottom of the browser window, then modify the specs with a few quick clicks (though default settings already seem pretty optimal), and one click later the STL file begins downloading, ready for your 3D printer. Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/37778/3d-printed-lithophane/


Below is a look at 3DPrint.com's Eddie's wedding photo being converted into a lithopane:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

A few months ago, we covered a web application from 3dp.rocks that allows users to easily take any photo and create a 3D printable lithopane from it. Lithopanes, popular for around 200 years, can present 3D images through molding and backlighting -- and costs have come substantially down since 3D printing came onto the scene to replace traditional wax and gypsum molding processes. The Image to Lithopane app has had quite a few updates since the last time we looked at them -- now, in addition to easily uploading a photo to download and 3D print as a lithopane, users have some more options. The interface is more user-friendly and appealing, and lithopanes can be created in shapes: an inner curve, outer curve, solid cylinder, rectangular pillow, dome (with an image on top or an image on side), and a heart. These and other features -- such as settings for positive/negative, repeated image, flipped/mirrored, and more -- are available now on Image to Lithopane. Check out the full article for more details on these new options: http://3dprint.com/52564/3d-print-lithophane/


Below is a look at 3DPrint.com's Brian's wedding photo and a model of a lithopane:

----------


## Vince

Hi, sorry if i'm not in the correct forum.
Is it possible with your great tool to have non-rectangular lithophanes ? 

as i want to 3D print a face, but just it (to create a bookmark), so when my image is transparent, i don't want anything on the print.

Is there a way to do so ? 

Regards
and a lot of thanks for your great tool.

----------


## curious aardvark

edit the stl file after you make it :-)

Those are really good images. I've got to try this !

----------


## curious aardvark

well it won't let me either load or drag an image across. 
just get an annoying message:  type error I is null.
That's on firefox.

On internet explorer the website doesn't even open up.  

Have to try it on my tablet later. shame as it looks really neat.

Going to try it on  windows 7 machine.

Ah that works - must be  a java thing - that's pretty much stopped working on xp.

What's this 3 seconds bollocks ? 
It's currently on 2d processing, has been for about 5 minutes, doesn't appear to be moving either. I used a pretty small file as well.

Ah - when you load a file, it automatically changes from images to model - without loading the picture. Click back to the images tab and click on the photo, it then actually does the job.

----------

